# Receiver options



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

I am thinking about replacing a 9 year old Sony receiver. It's a STR-DE935. It works great but the time has come to upgrade for an upgrade to my DirecTV receiver and impending HDTV purchase. 

What I want: a receiver that will be future proof for at least a few years. Right now I need it to do component video to TV, from DVD and from new DirecTV receiver. When I go HD, I need it to upconvert the component from the DVD to HDMI. A possibility is adding a PS3 to the mix so that may replace the DVD one day. I would like to have a phono input (yes I still have and use a turntable) but I know I can get a preamp for that. It's not worth $200 more to me to have the phono input.

I was looking today and saw the following receivers. Denon AVR-1709, 1909, Yamaha RX-V663, and HK AVR254. My price range is capped around $600. I did not see Onkyo and did not look at Sony. I will have to hit Fry's to check those out. I have no problem with open box or refurb. I am a bit skittish of eBay and unauthorized internet retailers. 

Of those choices, what is the consensus of the forum? Is there an Onkyo or Sony that will do the job? Right now I am starting the shopping process. I am not in a hurry to purchase but would like to in the next month. I don't usually buy this type of equipment without extensive research. However, receivers have come a long way since I bought my Sony. Any help is appreciated greatly.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Tallgntlmn said:


> I am thinking about replacing a 9 year old Sony receiver. It's a STR-DE935. It works great but the time has come to upgrade for an upgrade to my DirecTV receiver and impending HDTV purchase.
> 
> What I want: a receiver that will be future proof for at least a few years. Right now I need it to do component video to TV, from DVD and from new DirecTV receiver. When I go HD, I need it to upconvert the component from the DVD to HDMI. A possibility is adding a PS3 to the mix so that may replace the DVD one day. I would like to have a phono input (yes I still have and use a turntable) but I know I can get a preamp for that. It's not worth $200 more to me to have the phono input.
> 
> ...


I have an Onkyo TX-SR606 and love it. And it will get you in well under your $600 limit, even the TX-SR706 will.

The 606 does everything that you are asking for and has a phono input. It has 4 HDMI inputs and 4 Component inputs, plus S-Video and Composite, and it will upscale to 1080i for output via the HDMI output.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I have an Onkyo TX-SR606 and love it. And it will get you in well under your $600 limit, even the TX-SR706 will.
> 
> The 606 does everything that you are asking for and has a phono input. It has 4 HDMI inputs and 4 Component inputs, plus S-Video and Composite, and it will upscale to 1080i for output via the HDMI output.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll definitely check that one out when I hit Fry's later in the week.


----------



## Wukillabeez78 (Aug 13, 2008)

I just got a Sony ES STR-DA2400ES and love it. Right now I'm not really utilizing it's full potential (basically just using some of it's HDMI inputs to connect HD components to my TV). There are plenty of receivers like it out though that can provide you with everything you need and might need in the future.


----------



## smellyfungus (Oct 19, 2008)

i would recommend the denon 1909 (which if you try hard enough you can find for under $500) mainly for the audyssey multieq auto calibration. i had a harman kardon 254 (same league as the denons model) and it wasnt on par with overall quality and the main difference was the multieq.

onkyos also have audyssey but the 606 only has 2eq which does not run an eq for the subwoofer. so if you like onkyo id recommend the 706 which has multieq. if youre cool with refurbished then ecost has some great deals. i think they have a warranty. 

but for bug free and low heat id say the denon.

also forgot to mention, if you only need 2 hdmi you can get one of denons last year models refurbed for around 300-400, 2308/888 or 2908/988, which power wise is better than the 1909.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

smellyfungus said:


> also forgot to mention, if you only need 2 hdmi you can get one of denons last year models refurbed for around 300-400, 2308/888 or 2908/988, which power wise is better than the 1909.


Did the 2908/988 have True-HD and DTS-HD? At the moment, I don't need HDMI. I anticipate needing at least two in the future (DirecTV and PS3). I also have no problem going a year old if they still are good for a few years before they are completely obsolete.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I researched all the models mentioned above and settled on the Yamaha RX-V663, which is a great receiver. The only negative aspect to it is the fact that it has only two HDMI inputs. I opted for the Yamaha because I required a receiver with A/B speaker outputs (for a feed to patio speakers) and XM radio support. The RX-V663 replaced my nearly 4 year old Yamaha RX-V657, which I've moved to a 6.1 system in my den.

If I'd gone with the Onkyo TX-SR606, I'd have given up XM (the Onkyo is Sirius only). Sony receivers in the under $600 category are almost impossible to find. The H-K 254 is a nice receiver that can often be found sub $500. The Denons that meet my needs all were out of my price range.
Whatever receiver you decide upon, make sure you buy it from an authorized dealer, or the manufacturer will not honor the warranty.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Cholly said:


> I researched all the models mentioned above and settled on the Yamaha RX-V663, which is a great receiver. The only negative aspect to it is the fact that it has only two HDMI inputs. I opted for the Yamaha because I required a receiver with A/B speaker outputs (for a feed to patio speakers) and XM radio support. The RX-V663 replaced my nearly 4 year old Yamaha RX-V657, which I've moved to a 6.1 system in my den.
> 
> If I'd gone with the Onkyo TX-SR606, I'd have given up XM (the Onkyo is Sirius only). Sony receivers in the under $600 category are almost impossible to find. The H-K 254 is a nice receiver that can often be found sub $500. The Denons that meet my needs all were out of my price range.
> Whatever receiver you decide upon, make sure you buy it from an authorized dealer, or the manufacturer will not honor the warranty.


You are kidding??? They are one in same NOW.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

WestDC said:


> You are kidding??? They are one in same NOW.


Same company, however their mini-receivers are not compatible, nor are their services the same. You must have both subscriptions (and mini-receivers and an XM/Sirius ready receiver) to receive both XM and Sirius. There are some shared channels, which in some cases require additional payments.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The Pioneer Elite VSX03TXH which retails for about $1000 can be found for under $600 if you know where to look (from an authorized Pioneer dealer).

Not only will it blow away every receiver mentioned in this thread, but it's currently THE best deal in audio under $1000


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> The Pioneer Elite VSX03TXH which retails for about $1000 can be found for under $600 if you know where to look (from an authorized Pioneer dealer).


I haven't looked at the Pioneeer Elite but will next time I am out.

Here is a bit of what I found yesterday when looking.

I go into Fry's and test out the Onkyo 706, Yamaha 663, Denon 989, and HK 254. Listened to on JBL speakers. The following is strictly IMHO. Onkyo sounds awful. Yamaha sounds great on Shine On You Crazy Diamond I. Denon sounds less impressive than the Yamaha and HK is ok. On the movie Narnia, the HK blew the other two out. If I were to base it on this alone, the Yamaha would win since it had pretty good sound on music and movie and not just one of the two.

I then head to a higher end shop. Look at a Marantz 5003. The 5003 has everything I want. The 5003 was played on Paradigm Monitor 7 speakers, only in stereo. It sounded incredible, much like the Yamaha sounded vs the others with music. Music was jazz, drums and some SRV. The SRV sounded very good. I think that I need to look for this receiver as it was my favorite.

I headed out to another store and encountered serious audio equipment pr0n. McIntosh gear is so incredibly beautiful, I just wish I could buy it. One day, I will. They showed me a Rotel but it was out of my range as well. However, his price on the Marantz is better than the first guy but not better than the internet.

Based on what I heard today, the Marantz 5003 blows the rest away. What I wonder though, was that the Paradigm's vs the JBL's talking? Or did it really sound better?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Tallgntlmn said:


> Based on what I heard today, the Marantz 5003 blows the rest away. What I wonder though, was that the Paradigm's vs the JBL's talking? Or did it really sound better?


From my own experience, I'd say it was the Paradigms. The Monitor 7's are excellent speakers. I fell in love with Paradigm speakers at a high end shop in upstate NY and wound up buying my Yamaha RX-V657 along with my Paradigms (see my signature). As noted before, I just upgraded to an RX-V663.

JBL's are good speakers, but Paradigm speakers have a great reputation for quality and purity of sound - even with the less expensive ones I own.
My younger son has Paradigm Monitors and CC370 center; I don't recall the models of his 12 inch sub and surrounds. His receiver is a Pioneer VSX-1017. His HT room is very open and live, and the system sounds great.
Speakers make a HUGE difference in sound quality provided by any receiver.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

I took a look again at a local place that was supposed to have Denon, Yamaha, and Marantz. They did not have Marantz. I could not tell the difference between the Yamaha 863 and Denon 2809 playing SRV on Paradigm speakers. I compared the 663, 1909 and a Pioneer Elite at another place right after and could not tell the difference there either playing BB King. 

Now then, the first shop (local theatre retailer) has a great deal (beats all authorized dealers) on the Yamaha. Both the 663 and 863. The price difference between the two receivers is $280. In comparing them, I don't see $280 worth of features. Mainly an additional SRS mode, HD Radio, and phono input that I can tell. There are a few other things that I don't think matter much to me based on a thread on another forum. 

Right now, it's looking like the 663 unless I find a reason not to do it.


----------

